

Fundraiser: OpenBSD fork to remove non-free firmware - futurerabbit
http://www.libertybsd.net

======
dizzy
What a waste of time and resources. If you feel like donating you'd be better
off donating to OpenBSD or the FSF

~~~
futurerabbit
The OpenBSD Foundation will get 10% of the money raised.

~~~
kjs3
It's still creating a niche of a niche. It's a waste of resources; OpenBSD
needs every active contributor it can get.

~~~
futurerabbit
Perhaps so, but since it's already made, releasing it shouldn't do any harm.

